# Redwood Table from reclaimed logs



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*Straight from the forest*










My client had some Redwood trees cut down about a year and a half ago and they have been laying out in the woods ever since. I have cut the logs into manageable lengths and hauled them to my workshop where I will turn them into a "fun" coffee table.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Straight from the forest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool !


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*First boards*










Here is a shot of the first 3 rough boards for the top and two of the rough legs. The tops are approx. 2.5" thick and 8"x42" and the legs are 4.25"x5.25" and 18" tall. I used my chainsaw to square up the logs then ran them through the planer to smooth them out. The tops still need the edges and ends cut. For the legs, I also used the bandsaw to create the radius on two sides. Being that this is the first time I have tried to make my own lumber, I was really surprised at the amount of waste. Between the bark, sapwood and shavings, my compost pile was way larger than my "done" pile
Mark


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *First boards*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the planer eatin' up the wood! I am anxious to follow your blog!


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*Zen has left the building*

I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.










Using the chainsaw to get 2 relatively flat faces.










Next is taking off the bark and sap-wood on the edges with the bandsaw










Then after planing, and planing, and planing, and planing, and…..... I have a useable piece of lumber
Mark


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


I bet that smells sooooooooooo good! I like to leave the bark and sapwood on my slabs. BTW I need to buy a planer- do you like that Dewalt?


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


Hi Rivergirl!
My shop definitely has the aroma of Redwood, as do I  I took a look at your projects and I really like them. Very impressive work with few power tools!! As for the Dewalt, it seems like a decent machine, although I have not ever used a planer so I have nothing to compare it to. I managed to get it free, so with that in mind it is PERFECT!!
Mark


----------



## timjr (Aug 29, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I love to see these projects that go all the way from raw logs to finished.

Is it safe to just run the chainsaw down the vertical log like that? (I don't know the first thing about chainsaws, but I've got a bunch of short logs to resaw, so I'm looking for reasonable ways to do it.)


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


Morning timjr!
I feel pretty comfortable cutting these logs. I know my little chainsaw well enough to avoid cuts that will wreak havoc: 
1 - I never cut with the top or tip of the chain as these cuts make the saw come back at me.
2 - Avoid getting the bar/chain pinched in the cut.

I also wear heavy leather gloves and stay out of the direct line of the chain. I probably should secure the log, but they are heavy and stable enough to remain in position. Cutting with the grain using a chainsaw can be a lot of work and I would prefer to use my bandsaw, but the logs wont fit.
Mark


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


Rivergirl, I have the same Dewalt. One thing I have noted, the roller bearings are sleeves and can break. If you are using it a lot, raise the blades as high as they can and inspect the rollers to not "wobble". Be very careful of the blades. I usually check the bearing when I remove the blades for sharpening or replacement. The blades are more than seriously sharp and will cut through 5 layers of paper towels and into your finger before you feel it cut.

The redwood is beautiful.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


I want one of those free Dewalt planers.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


I love free stuff!

So I was working for a guy cleaning out his garage and I noticed that he had a Penn Industries DC-2 dust collection system that looked almost new that he wasn't using and I commented that he should contact me if he ever wanted to sell it. He decided then and there that he wanted to sell the dust collector, the Dewalt planer, and a really sweet Dewalt 10' table saw that was fully Incra equipped. He said I could take it all for $350. Well I didn't need the saw, but bought the whole load anyway. When I got the saw out of the truck, I posted it to craigslist and it was gone in 30 minutes for $500. I kept the planer, dust collector, 2 Incra squares, and $150 profit. IT WAS A GREAT DAY!! did I mention that I also got paid for cleaning out the garage??


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Zen has left the building*
> 
> I was having a conversation with a friend the other day about the Zen aspect of this project, and I had to be completely honest with her. While I enjoy woodworking and the hidden beauty of wood, Turning logs into lumber is loud, dusty and hard work.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful bargain for you!!!


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*I have a vision*

Call it a shortcoming or a character flaw, but I have never been real good at transfering my projects onto paper. Par for the course with me is to jot down some basic measurements and a primitive scribble as to what I want to build. I have tried computer programs, but who am I kidding, I dont text, tweet, and you won't find me on facebook. To do woodwork this way, I have at times had to reconfigure whole projects to accomodate a lack of a clear wriiten plan and the measurements that go with it. I still find great joy in woodworking regardless. One thing that I still do (even with simple projects) is to set all the parts together to see how the actual project is aligning up with my vision. If I find that adjustments are required, I grab my cocktail napkin and jot down the required numbers.









I can now figure out the final size of the top and aprons and am generally happy with the "look". Now I am off to the forest in the rain to get another log or 2
Cheers!! Mark


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

lumberhack said:


> *I have a vision*
> 
> Call it a shortcoming or a character flaw, but I have never been real good at transfering my projects onto paper. Par for the course with me is to jot down some basic measurements and a primitive scribble as to what I want to build. I have tried computer programs, but who am I kidding, I dont text, tweet, and you won't find me on facebook. To do woodwork this way, I have at times had to reconfigure whole projects to accomodate a lack of a clear wriiten plan and the measurements that go with it. I still find great joy in woodworking regardless. One thing that I still do (even with simple projects) is to set all the parts together to see how the actual project is aligning up with my vision. If I find that adjustments are required, I grab my cocktail napkin and jot down the required numbers.
> 
> ...


Everybody works differently Mark. I say go with the way you are most comfortable. I also usually just make a sketch of what I want and then I make modifications to my design as I progress and ideas come to me. I guess it's a good idea to plan everything out before beginning, but I enjoy being loose with the design and letting it evolve as I work. That way the result is unexpected and is almost always a pleasant surprise even to myself.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *I have a vision*
> 
> Call it a shortcoming or a character flaw, but I have never been real good at transfering my projects onto paper. Par for the course with me is to jot down some basic measurements and a primitive scribble as to what I want to build. I have tried computer programs, but who am I kidding, I dont text, tweet, and you won't find me on facebook. To do woodwork this way, I have at times had to reconfigure whole projects to accomodate a lack of a clear wriiten plan and the measurements that go with it. I still find great joy in woodworking regardless. One thing that I still do (even with simple projects) is to set all the parts together to see how the actual project is aligning up with my vision. If I find that adjustments are required, I grab my cocktail napkin and jot down the required numbers.
> 
> ...


Hey stephang!
I totally agree with letting the work evolve. 
Cheers!
Mark


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *I have a vision*
> 
> Call it a shortcoming or a character flaw, but I have never been real good at transfering my projects onto paper. Par for the course with me is to jot down some basic measurements and a primitive scribble as to what I want to build. I have tried computer programs, but who am I kidding, I dont text, tweet, and you won't find me on facebook. To do woodwork this way, I have at times had to reconfigure whole projects to accomodate a lack of a clear wriiten plan and the measurements that go with it. I still find great joy in woodworking regardless. One thing that I still do (even with simple projects) is to set all the parts together to see how the actual project is aligning up with my vision. If I find that adjustments are required, I grab my cocktail napkin and jot down the required numbers.
> 
> ...












The pile of logs that I have been picking from has sat in the pouring rain for a week. I think their weight has tripled


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*Next Time I make lumber out of logs*

Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!









Progress to this point. Small apron blanks on the bottom show a definite difference - Mark


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


not too shabby for a self proclaimed hack! just kiddin with ya .. ive been following your progress, keep up the good work, its going to be really cool.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


Hey! chrisstef!
Thanks for the kind words.
Cheers, Mark


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like it is coming a long quite nice. Just joined the blog, nice find with the redwood. Looks like you are going to do the tree proud.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


Thank Bill!
I am just trying tp keep up with the learning curve on milling my own lumber


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


My leaning curve looks like a staircase. Small risers with long treads. :~( Its blogs like yours that motivates others.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


Mark,

How dry are the logs you're using? How do you plan to dry the lumber and how long?

It looks great and should be nice if you don't have problems caused by using "green" lumber.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> *Next Time I make lumber out of logs*
> 
> Today I had a little time on my hands (and the rain stopped for a bit) so I took advantage and cut out the rough blanks for the two small aprons and the fourth leg. Since the aprons are going to be approx. 2" x 4" when finished, I was able to just put a flat spot on the log with the chainsaw and run them through the bandsaw. PIECE OF CAKE! After I finished rough cutting them, I decided that when I make a project out of logs in the future, I will only make sizes that will fit in the bandsaw. Running those large planks through the planer 50+ times is a real chore!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Herb!
The trees were cut down in the summer of 2009 and the "tree guys" cut these logs into 8' sections and rolled them down a hill. The first logs I worked with were fairly dry (sorry I dont have a moisture meter) and dont seem to be all that green. The last couple of logs were soaked to the pith with water. Knowing that the wood is bound to move a little after it was cut, I have cut everything oversize and it now sits in my shop next to a door that always has a strong breeze. As for how long I will dry it, that depends on if this D*%# rain ever ends and I can get the wood out into the sun and how many interuptions to my woodworking life throws my way  Also seeing that it is a redwood table that I am building and redwood is really soft, it's days as a piece of fine furniture are probably very limited. After that it will probably just live out its final days in the garden.
Cheers!
Mark


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

*Done with the chainsaw*

I am sure my neighbors are thrilled that I am done with the chainsaw part of this project, I know I am. My wife asked me "how come it looks so wide?" I explained that I am planning on using a through mortise on the small apron/leg joint. The wood off to the side is for the drawer (I am thinking handcut dovetails?) and a little extra wood in case of a bad cut. Well time to close up for a couple days and persue making some money.
Cheers! Mark


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Done with the chainsaw*
> 
> I am sure my neighbors are thrilled that I am done with the chainsaw part of this project, I know I am. My wife asked me "how come it looks so wide?" I explained that I am planning on using a through mortise on the small apron/leg joint. The wood off to the side is for the drawer (I am thinking handcut dovetails?) and a little extra wood in case of a bad cut. Well time to close up for a couple days and persue making some money.
> Cheers! Mark


It's coming along real nice.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> *Done with the chainsaw*
> 
> I am sure my neighbors are thrilled that I am done with the chainsaw part of this project, I know I am. My wife asked me "how come it looks so wide?" I explained that I am planning on using a through mortise on the small apron/leg joint. The wood off to the side is for the drawer (I am thinking handcut dovetails?) and a little extra wood in case of a bad cut. Well time to close up for a couple days and persue making some money.
> Cheers! Mark


Man you're puttin in some time on this one .. im really into the process. Way to get outside your comfort zone and try something abitious.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

**%?>&%#@! &#@*

Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.









Not my original idea but I thought I might add another short line or two it would be OK. Now I just needed to get the second leg to match the first. I grabbed my Trex block set it on leg #2 and measured its location and it looked about right. I looked up as my wife drove in the driveway, I waved hi and grabbed the router, not realizing I had never pushed the Trex down to adhere it. Well this is where it turned ugly:








So here is where I am at now. At least my day was better than the mountain lion's - They killed him. I am open to suggestions!!
Mark


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


router out the messed up area and glue in a patch


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Well, I have just caught up on my reading of your blog. Oh dear on the leg cut. I guess what I would do is simply make the horizontal cuts twice as wide to cover up the curvy line. Actually, if it were me I would have never put the router lines on in the first place. LOL I think the legs looked great just as they were. But- since you have made the cut- rather than cut out a whole new leg and starting over, I think I would just widen the horizontal cuts. I will be curious to see what you decide to do.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! I have to agree with you Rivergirl. After I started, I was asking myself WHY??? Anyway, I took the legs to the bandsaw and took a 5/16" slice off the routed side. belt sanded it smooth, re-routed the round over, resanded with 100 grit and threw a coat of Danish oil on to seal the wood a little. I am out of the woods (for how long is anybodies guess) the legs still need a 4" through mortise and a blind mortise. Cheers! Mark


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Nice recovery, good thing those legs are nice and thick, I think you're well on your way here my friend. And whatever you do dont put on your wifes fuzzy robe and go crawlin around the neighborhood id like to see this table finished lol.


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Very funny  but the cat is on a steel table somewhere. In the foothills around us there are a lot of deer that we are not allowed to hunt. As the number of deer continues to grow, so does the cougar population. Occasionally the mountain lions are spotted near homes and every effort is made to kill them as oppossed to relocation. I have never heard of animal control shooting a dart.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should be building a redwood hunting blind. Too bad some of those deer aren't made into chili. Good luck with the table, I like making redwood tables, waiting to see yours


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

lumberhack said:


> **%?>&%#@! &#@*
> 
> Pardon my French! Today I really let the expletives fly! I had a job cancel, so I grabbed a couple of table legs and headed out into the sun. I routed a round over on both and sanded them out with 180 grit paper. They were looking good. About this time 3 helicopters began to hover over my house due to a cougar being cornered in a neighbors yard (a real cougar - not an old lady into overly waxed boys  Anyhow back to the table. I thought I might rout a couple of flutes onto the 2 flat sides of each leg. I threw some 2 sided tape on a chunk of Trex slapped it on the router base and began to free hand it. This is the exact moment that my day turned ugly. I guess I wasnt pulling against the guide hard enough (hard to concentrate with 3 copters thumping overhead) as the wood shifted about 1/2" I ended up with a gouge off to the side of my flute. No big deal, I would change my design and run a couple of perpendicular flutes of the long flute. I ripped the trex of the router and slapped it on the leg pushed it down to get it to stick, and free handed a short line.
> 
> ...


Nice save on the legs. I don't own a big bandsaw, so naturally the bandsaw didn't come to mind for the suggestions on saving. Resawing was a great idea- and now the error is as if it never was.  Thinner legs will probably look better in the long run anway.


----------

